# Tranny fluid



## ANIMATE_21 (Mar 26, 2005)

91 16v 2.0. 5 speed. What fluid should I use, any recommendations?


_Modified by ANIMATE_21 at 7:58 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Tranny fluid (ANIMATE_21)*

Fully or semi synthetic 75w/90 GL4.
Mineral oil is ep80w GL4.
I'm using valvoline durablend semi syn 75w/90 GL4 in my 02J, and it feels really good, the box has 157k on it and even our vr6 had notchy 2nd gear which got worse over the years until the 3rd gear gave way at 146k so i'm rather supprised how good it's going, i seriously hope it doesnt go anytime soon because i have no money at all


----------



## ANIMATE_21 (Mar 26, 2005)

Can I add that to my existing fluid cause it's way way low. Or should I have someone flush itandput all new in. I'm kinda broke too so I'm looking to not have to dish out alot of money.


----------

